# prima di finirlo, ho pensato...



## Gianfry

Ciao forum, ho una domanda per voi...
La mia ragazza (spagnola) sta seguendo un corso di italiano. In un testo ha scritto:

Questa storia mi ha ricordato il libro “Il bambino con il pigiama a righe”, *prima di finirlo ho pensato*: questo somiglia molto a quella storia, vediamo come finisce... E finiscono in modi molto simili, tutti e due i protagonisti sono vittime dei loro papà.

La sua insegnante (italiana) gliel'ha corretto in "prima di averlo finito", ma a me sembra del tutto innaturale. Ho provato a fare delle ricerche ma non ho trovato una risposta definitiva.
Voi cosa ne pensate?

Grazie


----------



## Starless74

A me sembra una correzione aberrante: non userei mai l'infinito passato in questo caso
anche perché l'azione del pensare è avvenuta _prima_ (lo dice la frase) di quella di finire il libro.
Forse l'insegnante si è confusa proprio con la frase cronologicamente contraria: "_*dopo*_ averlo finito" ?

Attendi altri pareri.


----------



## bearded

Anche a me quella correzione sembra ingiustificata.  La versione ''prima di averlo finito'' andrebbe bene ad es. in una frase del tipo _Non puoi esprimere un giudizio su di un libro prima di averlo finito._


Gianfry said:


> Prima di finirlo, ho pensato:


Potresti per favore completare il contesto citando la frase successiva?


----------



## Armodio

Giustamente, sarebbe meglio avere il co-testo successivo. Nel caso proposto da Bearded nulla osta all'utilizzo dell'infinito composto, per l'equazione _non prima di=solo dopo (che)..._ 
_Uscirai non prima di (=solo dopo) aver fatto i compiti._


----------



## Gianfry

Grazie anche a Bearded e Armodio. Non avevo aggiunto tutto il testo perché non mi sembrava rilevante, però accolgo volentieri la vostra gentile richiesta 

EDIT: Nel frattempo la mia ragazza ha parlato con la sua prof, comunicandole le mie perplessità, e le è stato risposto che ok, magari entrambe le forme si possono usare, hanno sfumature diverse (anche se non ha spiegato quali sarebbero le sfumature).


----------



## ohbice

Con "prima di finirlo" esiste il dubbio che non sia ancora stato letto fino alla fine, con "prima di averlo finito" no.


----------



## bearded

Gianfry said:


> accolgo volentieri la vostra gentile richiesta


Grazie.
Anche così la formulazione ''prima di averlo finito ho pensato...'' mi sembra del tutto innaturale, proprio come hai scritto al #1.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A me pare semplicemente un'interferenza e un'ipercorrezione dovute allo spagnolo, nonostante l'insegnante sia italiana. In spagnolo s'impiega spessissimo l'infinito semplice anche in casi in cui useremmo l'infinito composto in italiano.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> A me pare semplicemente un'interferenza e un'ipercorrezione dovute allo spagnolo, nonostante l'insegnante sia italiana. In spagnolo s'impiega spessissimo l'infinito semplice anche in casi in cui useremmo l'infinito composto in italiano.


Anche a me sembra un _transfer _dalla L1.


Gianfry said:


> EDIT: Nel frattempo la mia ragazza ha parlato con la sua prof, comunicandole le mie perplessità, e le è stato risposto che ok, magari entrambe le forme si possono usare, hanno sfumature diverse (anche se non ha spiegato quali sarebbero le sfumature).


Per curiosità, di che livello si tratta?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Gianfry said:


> *prima di finirlo ho pensato*: questo somiglia molto a quella storia, vediamo come finisce


"Finire" può indicare sia un'azione che dura nel tempo ( finire il libro = leggere l'ultima parte) sia un evento (la conclusione della lettura). Nel caso proposto mi sembra che valga il primo significato(prima di leggere l'ultima parte) e quindi mi sembra corretto l'uso dell'infinito presente.
Nell'altro caso sarebbe preferibile l'infinito passato:
Es. "Non andrò a letto  prima di aver finito il libro".


----------



## Gianfry

ohbice said:


> Con "prima di finirlo" esiste il dubbio che non sia ancora stato letto fino alla fine, con "prima di averlo finito" no.


Uhm, non so... In ogni caso, nel momento in cui pensa quella cosa, non ha ancora finito il libro.



Olaszinhok said:


> A me pare semplicemente un'interferenza e un'ipercorrezione dovute allo spagnolo, nonostante l'insegnante sia italiana. In spagnolo s'impiega spessissimo l'infinito semplice anche in casi in cui useremmo l'infinito composto in italiano.


In effetti l'insegnante vive in Spagna da quando era una ragazzina, anche se l'ipercorrezione, a naso, non mi sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.



danieleferrari said:


> Per curiosità, di che livello si tratta?


B1, ma la mia ragazza è più da B2.



Pietruzzo said:


> "Finire" può indicare sia un'azione che dura nel tempo ( finire il libro = leggere l'ultima parte) sia un evento (la conclusione della lettura). Nel caso proposto mi sembra che valga il primo significato(prima di leggere l'ultima parte) e quindi mi sembra corretto l'uso dell'infinito presente.
> Nell'altro caso sarebbe preferibile l'infinito passato:
> Es. "Non andrò a letto  prima di aver finito il libro".


Interessante riflessione, grazie.


----------



## bearded

Gianfry said:


> Questa storia mi ha ricordato il libro “Il bambino con il pigiama a righe”, *prima di finirlo ho pensato*:


Al posto di quella virgola io avrei messo una 'e' oppure un punto e virgola. La sola virgola non rende chiaro se ''ho pensato'' si riferisce a quanto precede (mi ha ricordato il libro, ..ho pensato.) o a quanto segue (*e* prima di finirlo ho pensato:...). È vero che i due punti indicano la seconda ipotesi, ma la separazione delle frasi con quella sola virgola non mi sembra stilisticamente corretta.  Secondo me l'insegnante, invece di correggere in modo molto dubbio quell'infinito, avrebbe potuto piuttosto correggere la punteggiatura.


----------



## lorenzos

Gianfry said:


> Questa storia mi ha ricordato il libro “Il bambino con il pigiama a righe”, *prima di finirlo ho pensato*: questo somiglia molto a quella storia, vediamo come finisce.


Va bene così ma aggiusterei anch'io la punteggiatura e magari porrei un ancora: prima *ancora* di finirlo.


----------



## Armodio

In effetti, come puntualizzato da Bearded e Lorenzos, il periodo mi pare temporalmente sconnesso e poco curato nella segmentazione.
Vorrei meglio capire: la sua (=tua) ragazza sta raccontando di una storia (_*questa* storia)_ che le ricorda molto *quella* del libro. A questo punto la sua memoria va al momento in cui lei lesse *quel *libro, ovvero un momento passato, anteriore non so di quanto al momento del racconto della sua personale storia.
Intanto, ci vorrebbe un'interpunzione più forte dove indicato da Bearded. Inoltre, si va a creare comunque un'aporia: _prima di finirlo _può riferirsi solo al libro ("Il bambino col pigiama a righe"); _ho pensato _(o _pensai)_, così com'è, si riferisce ancora al libro, cioè alla riflessione del soggetto dopo aver terminato la lettura.
Ma poi tale riflessione si trasporta al momento della _storia_, più recente rispetto alla lettura di quel libro, e scrive: *questo=il libro *_somiglia molto a *quella storia*._
Anche l'uso dei deittici (insomma, dei pronomi) ribalta la contiguità temporale, facendo apparire come più lontana la storia rispetto alla lettura del libro. E poi, come si può fare una riflessione riferita al momento della (completata) lettura del libro, che è narrazione di un fatto anteriore nel tempo, includendo in essa un riferimento ad un fatto futuro?
È come se dicessi: _questo film mi ricorda molto "I soliti ignoti". Prima di finir*lo (=I soliti ignoti) *ho pensato/pensai: questo film="I soliti ignoti"..._
A questo punto non posso fare un commento del "me di allora" che riguardi la visione di un film che guarderò successivamente. Il pensiero che io fo è tutto inquadrato nel passato e sarebbe _vediamo come finisce il film "I soliti ignoti"._


----------



## lorenzos

@Armodio, hai perfettamente ragione, avrebbe dovuto esssere: 
Il libro “Il bambino con il pigiama a righe” mi ha ricordato quella storia: prima di finirlo ho pensato...
(e non "Questa storia mi ha ricordato il libro “Il bambino con il pigiama a righe”, prima di finirlo ho pensato: questo somiglia molto a quella storia,")


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per quanto espressa in modo un po' confuso e con concordanze grammaticali scorrette la situazione mi sembra abbastanza chiara. La lettura di un libro ha fatto ricordare alla ragazza "il bambino con il pigiama a righe", che aveva letto in passato e, prima di finire di leggerlo, si è chiesta se questa sua impressione sarebbe stata confermata. A noi è stato chiesto solo di commentare su "finire / avere finito" (e su questo confermo quello che ho già detto).


----------



## Armodio

Ci mancherebbe! Per un madrelingua spagnolo è già molto. Ma non credo si sia risentito se si è ampliata l'analisi sul periodo. 
Sinceramente,  a prescindere dal messaggio profondo che tutti abbiamo recepito, ci ho messo un po' per correlare i riferimenti deittico-anaforici: _questa storia... -lo (maschile!)... questo... quella storia..._


----------



## Gianfry

La mia ragazza ringrazia tutti per le osservazioni, che ha letto e studiato con attenzione  Ovviamente ho riportato il suo testo così com'era senza preoccuparmi di eventuali altre piccole mancanze, proprio perché (come rimarca pietruzzo) la mia domanda riguardava solo la parte in grassetto.

@Armodio: Si riferisce al romanzo _Io non ho paura_. Prima di finirlo, la storia che veniva raccontata le ha ricordato quella de _Il bambino con il pigiama a righe_.


----------

